# Gift baskets/containers



## JumpinIrish4ever (Mar 11, 2010)

I have looked everywhere...where do you guys get your gift baskets/containers???

I've had a few requests so I figured I'd try to put something together. Thanks!!!

PS. If I don't respond for a few days its because I'm having surgery tomorrow and I don't know when I'll feel up to being online. Thx!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

They have some at www.papermart.com


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Baskets I get locally at Hobby Lobby when they are having their 50% off sales. And sometimes I pick up NICE ones at thrift stores (gotta weed through the junk though).

I found nice boxes from a place someone here recommended and I can't seem to think of the name....they specialize in boxes for candles but I found a nice slip cased kraft box that fits 3 of my soaps perfectly so that's my 'boxed' set.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Our Hobby Lobby is having their 50% off right now, I bought these really cute wooden bead baskets for $1.50 each, I then asked if they had any in the back, I got the whole box for 65 cents each. They hold 3 soaps. I also got long baskets that hold 12 soaps. I also go to sales at Garden Ridge, tuesday morning and Pier 1 (but only for high end baskets). I buy alot of stuff from orientaltrading.com their nice to buy from because their bags and baskets and tissue come in boxes you can store in. I do get speciality stuff via papermart and another higher end place I can't for the life of me remember their name....just don't get stuck having to pay retail, it simply cuts to much into your price point. If I remember or when I come in from soaping tonight I will look up the other site I buy from


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I like ordering boxes from this place. http://www.sunshinecontainer.com/


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh that's it! It was you Heather that posted that site before. I got the boxes that have the sleeve and 3 of my soaps fit perfectly. I tie a ribbon around the sleeve.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes those slide boxes are so cool for soaps! 
I wish they were a smidge deeper so our soap dishes could fit under the soaps and still fit in the box with the soap on top! For gifts they are so nice with just some embellishment. I think I may try to put 2 soaps and a soap dish in one of the 3 paks and see how that goes for our gift shops.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I go to our dollar store for baskets. It seem they have a never ending supply. 
Tam


----------

